# old hogan pond hunt club



## 24on48hunting (Dec 2, 2008)

anybody know who runs that lease now? i saw a sign the other day at the gate that said red oak hunting club. Anybody have any info on that club, feel free to message me or post on here


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 2, 2008)

I wondered about that land myself. Was supposed to be 1400 houses years ago. I will ask around.


----------



## 24on48hunting (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah i used to be in that club and it was an amazing piece of property. it had 3 miles of etowah river frontage.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 2, 2008)

I dont know what has happened to it now....but the plans for the development have never made it far throught the county............I have caught MANY a catfish down on the shoals.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 3, 2008)

Anybody finds out please let me know!!!! I didnt know it had new signs up..I was in on it..Also hunted it way before it was hogan pond hunting club..I've been to the court house,tax place and everywhere trying to find out the new owner..Its still listed in the same owners name it was when we leased it..I'll get in it no matter the cost..Matter of fact.I'm gonna burn the rds up over there this weekend and try and talk to somebody..


----------



## fishfinder1 (Dec 3, 2008)

If anyone finds out any info plz PM me with details.


----------



## countryfied (Dec 3, 2008)

I hunt macedonia hunting club just across the street and I think I know who got it I will have to ask to make sure


----------



## copenhagen sportsman (Dec 3, 2008)

I am a member of red oak hunting club, which is the old Hogans pond club land.   has new owners affidavit has been signed with DNR violators are being proscuted. need no members at this time


----------



## Ranger/461 (Dec 3, 2008)

copenhagen sportsman said:


> I am a member of red oak hunting club, which is the old Hogans pond club land.   has new owners affidavit has been sighed with DNR violators are being proscuted. need no members at this time



  Hey my neighbor was the president of hogans pond. I had a loc-on out in a clear cut that was probaly one of the best stands I have ever hunted. Pm me and I will tell you where. Maybe nobody is hunting the area. Thanks


----------



## goodenclass81 (Dec 4, 2008)

For everyone who may be interested: The Red Oak Hunting Club at the Old Hogan’s Pond Property is a fully established hunting club. We are made up of 25 members. We have a President, Vice President, and a Treasurer for this club. It is so that there will be a 1500+ home development on the property. The developer whom we have acquired this hunting and maintenance lease from, already has the preliminary drawings for the first phase and parkway of this project. The development is supposed to start with the process of pulling permits sometime in fall of 2009. This past spring, we had a lot of trouble with poachers putting out bait for coon hunting and also trespassing on our property. We notified the Department of Natural Resources and met with Ranger First Class Bart Hendrix and his lieutenant out at the property. We informed them of the above mentioned problems. R.F.C. Hendrix was given keys to the gate of our property and he advised us to put up posted signs around the property, along with giving him a signed affidavit and sending it into his office. One of the great things about our meeting with the officers is that the lieutenant informed us that he himself is in a club directly across the river from us. This has become a win/win situation for both of our clubs, especially with him patrolling both properties. At this time, we have no openings for new members and are proud to be good sportsman and stewards of this sport. R.F.C. Hendrix has been asked to prosecute and/or arrest any non-card-carrying member who may be found on our property. I hope that this clears up any misconception about being able to hunt this property. One of our members has already posted a brief statement; therefore this is being posted for further information. Best wishes and good hunting.  

All of us Red Oak Hunting Club members would like to congratulate R.F.C. Hendrix for being namend N.W.T.F. Officer of the year! Thank you for all of your hard work and dedication!!


----------



## Ranger/461 (Dec 4, 2008)

goodenclass81 said:


> For everyone who may be interested: The Red Oak Hunting Club at the Old Hogan’s Pond Property is a fully established hunting club. We are made up of 25 members. We have a President, Vice President, and a Treasurer for this club. It is so that there will be a 1500+ home development on the property. The developer whom we have acquired this hunting and maintenance lease from, already has the preliminary drawings for the first phase and parkway of this project. The development is supposed to start with the process of pulling permits sometime in fall of 2009. This past spring, we had a lot of trouble with poachers putting out bait for coon hunting and also trespassing on our property. We notified the Department of Natural Resources and met with Ranger First Class Bart Hendrix and his lieutenant out at the property. We informed them of the above mentioned problems. R.F.C. Hendrix was given keys to the gate of our property and he advised us to put up posted signs around the property, along with giving him a signed affidavit and sending it into his office. One of the great things about our meeting with the officers is that the lieutenant informed us that he himself is in a club directly across the river from us. This has become a win/win situation for both of our clubs, especially with him patrolling both properties. At this time, we have no openings for new members and are proud to be good sportsman and stewards of this sport. R.F.C. Hendrix has been asked to prosecute and/or arrest any non-card-carrying member who may be found on our property. I hope that this clears up any misconception about being able to hunt this property. One of our members has already posted a brief statement; therefore this is being posted for further information. Best wishes and good hunting.
> 
> All of us Red Oak Hunting Club members would like to congratulate R.F.C. Hendrix for being namend N.W.T.F. Officer of the year! Thank you for all of your hard work and dedication!!



  Yeah me and Bart are good friends. He is as good as they come.


----------



## kyhunter (Dec 5, 2008)

I would say you probably have a few years at least before you have to worry about a development going in anywhere.  I don't know where this is but I don't know of any bank that is releasing draws for anything much less a housing development.


----------



## rance56 (Dec 5, 2008)

with copenhagens attitude i hope they develope it tommorow


----------



## xhunter (Dec 5, 2008)

It sounds like the guys on here have questions on the property. I don't think they are wanting to trespass.


----------



## 24on48hunting (Dec 6, 2008)

exactly...no one said we were gonna come ridin down the road shootin deer and cuttin locked gates.


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 6, 2008)

These guys were just curious about the property.Seems like they have lived around here for a while and had been in the club before...They were simply hoping the property wasn't developed yet..With the possibility of joining a lease.
I personaly don't see why they would waste their time.The answers they got had WAY to much attitude....


----------



## goodenclass81 (Dec 6, 2008)

It's not that, all of us at Red Oak have been very leninent with folks wanting to come around. But things started getting stolen, our gates were being pulled down,and then the we started finding bait barrels all over the property. That's when the owners said that's it, and told us to lock it down and bring in the D.N.R. We had no choice in this matter we are under contract.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 6, 2008)

The people doing all this are probably the ones that have gotten to hunt it free for 3 years now..The ones that put the gates up.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 7, 2008)

*It'll be ten years*

before a bank releases any money for a development of great size and uncontracted for homes.  Young bankers now know what getting real burned is !

Arresting pouchers imagine that !!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2010)

goodenclass81 said:


> For everyone who may be interested: The Red Oak Hunting Club at the Old Hogan’s Pond Property is a fully established hunting club. We are made up of 25 members. We have a President, Vice President, and a Treasurer for this club. It is so that there will be a 1500+ home development on the property. The developer whom we have acquired this hunting and maintenance lease from, already has the preliminary drawings for the first phase and parkway of this project. The development is supposed to start with the process of pulling permits sometime in fall of 2009. This past spring, we had a lot of trouble with poachers putting out bait for coon hunting and also trespassing on our property. We notified the Department of Natural Resources and met with Ranger First Class Bart Hendrix and his lieutenant out at the property. We informed them of the above mentioned problems. R.F.C. Hendrix was given keys to the gate of our property and he advised us to put up posted signs around the property, along with giving him a signed affidavit and sending it into his office. One of the great things about our meeting with the officers is that the lieutenant informed us that he himself is in a club directly across the river from us. This has become a win/win situation for both of our clubs, especially with him patrolling both properties. At this time, we have no openings for new members and are proud to be good sportsman and stewards of this sport. R.F.C. Hendrix has been asked to prosecute and/or arrest any non-card-carrying member who may be found on our property. I hope that this clears up any misconception about being able to hunt this property. One of our members has already posted a brief statement; therefore this is being posted for further information. Best wishes and good hunting.
> 
> All of us Red Oak Hunting Club members would like to congratulate R.F.C. Hendrix for being namend N.W.T.F. Officer of the year! Thank you for all of your hard work and dedication!!


So,do yall still have it?


----------

